# poisonous plants to birds help needed



## parrotlover96 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello.
I wonder if you can help me? I'm going to have aviary with parakeets. But I would like to put some plants outside the Aviary. But I would like to know if Laurel is poisonous to birds/parakeets . And if there is any other plants or flowers I should avoid please let me know.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

parrotlover96 said:


> Hello.
> I wonder if you can help me? I'm going to have aviary with parakeets. But I would like to put some plants outside the Aviary. But I would like to know if Laurel is poisonous to birds/parakeets . And if there is any other plants or flowers I should avoid please let me know.


*
There are many...especially with parrot like that gnaw everything...depends how close to the wire.Google it there are many lists worldwide.*


----------



## CharlesMeadows (May 20, 2019)

Laurel can be *fatal* to birds.

There are many resources to help you find bird-safe plants. Here is a list of a few:


Forsythia
Gardenia
Grape Ivy
Grape Vine
Guava
Hawthorn
Hen & Chickens
Hibiscus
Honey locust
Huckleberry
Jade Plant
Kalanchoe
European Larch tree, Larix decidua
Magnolia


----------

